# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  SW 74th & Western

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Upper left is Prairie Queen Elementary School, across the street and south is Jefferson Jr Hi. Behind that is Taylor Park. Corner of 66th & Western was a Little Jim's convenience store with SW Coin and Stamp in the same building

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

On the south side of the highway starting at the far left with the white roofs only partially shown were the Grecian Gardens Apartments, next were the Gardens of Madrid Apartments, then the Royal Gardens Apartments

----------


## SoonerDave

With the map centered at SW 74th and Western, going just a bit north and slightly east you can see the Winchester Drive-IN projector screen, I believe. That was being built when I was that age, and I remember to this day my fascination with the neon Winchester sign as it was being built. Quite a picture!

----------


## Martin

yep... definitely the winchester.  the nw corner of i-240 & western was a gulf station. -M

----------


## SoonerDave

> yep... definitely the winchester.  the nw corner of i-240 & western was a gulf station. -M


Yup - it was Pete Johnston Gulf, and at least the remnants of that building still stand as part of the pawn shop that operates there now. 

Even having grown up in that area, its amazing to see the difference 43 years have wrought. I remember before the "West Bypass" that hooked I-240 into I-44 was built, that curve back south around WRWA was called "dead man's curve." I also remember my dad jumping onto the West Bypass before it was "officially" open for use (but was substantially completed), and started a rush of folks from our vicinity who worked at the old Western Electric plant on Reno using it, and prompting a newspaper article warning that "early bypass users face citations" lol..

----------


## Martin

i'm too young to remember "dead man's curve" but my folks talk about it.  i remember getting full service gas at that gulf station... my mom tells me that there were rose bushes on the property and the old attendant would regularly clip off blooms to give to lady customers. -M

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Just south of the Winchester was Conway Twitty's restaurant....according to this it opened that year.

----------

